# Aluminum Rims



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a set of outlawII rims there in pretty good shape,no scrapes or scratches,but I can't seem to get them clean.anybody have any good ideas on cleaning aluminum rims. i know when they were new they come with a clear coat on them which made think they would be easy to clean.NOT :willy:


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

If that clear coat has gone bad, which is fairly typical if they are a few years or more older, the only way is to strip that coating off, and then repolish the rims. And then repolish every so often afterwards to keep them shiny.
Not sure on the best way to remove the coating without hosing the rims. 
hth,
Russ


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

A chemical paint remover might do the job and will not scratch the rims. the parts store should have it. then a nice polish job on the wheels and if you like the clear coat I would think you could have them resprayed


----------

